# Swiss Customs Change



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I came across some info that I have not seen posted here so I figured I would let people know....

As of Jan. 1, 2010 Swiss venders had to start labeling the contents of shipments. This resulted in them stating that cigars were being shipped on customs forms. 

Just figured I'd give all that didn't know a heads up.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> I came across some info that I have not seen posted here so I figured I would let people know....
> 
> As of Jan. 1, 2010 Swiss venders had to start labeling the contents of shipments. This resulted in them stating that cigars were being shipped on customs forms.
> 
> Just figured I'd give all that didn't know a heads up.


My last two weren't marked as cigars after Jan1 But if so that sucks!
where did you hear it?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

My buddy told me about this a month ago... Sucks big time.

Spain or Australia...


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

smelvis said:


> My last two weren't marked as cigars after Jan1 But if so that sucks!
> where did you hear it?


PM Sent


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> PM Sent


Thanks Jim


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

No worries here.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> As of Jan. 1, 2010 Swiss venders had to start labeling the contents of shipments. This resulted in them stating that cigars were being shipped on customs forms.


My last 2 shipments have been marked as such and have mercifully gotten through, but I wonder just how long until certain eyes begin to focus on it. Maybe if they use someone with very poor handwriting, who writes very small using a pen with lighter colored ink?


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I don't know why there's any worry about this. Vendors have occasionally put "cigars" on the customs label for years now. It seems, from sheer math and logic, that this has very little to do with the selection process of customs' searching. I think it has to do with a random number, not what's written on the customs label.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> I don't know why there's any worry about this. Vendors have occasionally put "cigars" on the customs label for years now. It seems, from sheer math and logic, that this has very little to do with the selection process of customs' searching. I think it has to do with a random number, not what's written on the customs label.


+1 on the above, but it can still cause problems in the long run for you guys!:tape::tape:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

My SwissPost packages usually say cigars right on them.

I've only lost one shipment and that was because of an unrelated incident.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting. I just pulled the trigger on some goodies now I can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Yea, all mine lately say cigars, usually in pretty sloppy handwriting. When I 1st heard about this I was worried, but it does not seem to have affected anything. I have noticed that the packages are taking a bit longer lately, but not sure if this is related.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

This is why i use a vendor with a delivery guarantee. My last 3 orders have had cigars written right on the front of the package in marker. They're smoking great.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

You guys are lucky, in Canada anything marked cigars is pretty much guaranteed to be opened. It still amazes me that CC's get through with seemingly zero issues for you when they're illegal.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Good to hear nothing has changed much. I have been out of the loop for several months and just ordered some Monday then read this thread and was like uh oh LOL. Guess all is good though.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

96Brigadier said:


> You guys are lucky, in Canada anything marked cigars is pretty much guaranteed to be opened. It still amazes me that CC's get through with seemingly zero issues for you when they're illegal.


It is more political than a real security risk. When you have people looking for drugs, bio agents, etc. cigars really don't seem all that important in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Just placed a rather large order, hope it makes it. Mine used to be labeled books. Kind of funny when the postlady asked me and I told her i collected books.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> It is more political than a real security risk. When you have people looking for drugs, bio agents, etc. cigars really don't seem all that important in the grand scheme of things.


Don't get it twisted, they will still confiscate them. They are illegal to import.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Just got 2 of my 3 orders in today, no problem.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I just got a swiss box yesterday. Had something starting with a C written illegibly and also chocolate above it on the declaration list. They tossed in a few small swiss chocolates on top of all the packing material :tu


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

I ordered 5 boxes 3 weeks ago. I got 2 boxes in 7 days, another 2 in 8 days and the fifth box is somehwere running AMOK!! By the way the ones I recieved had cigars clearly written on both packages!! Also I was wondering could it hurt us if the wrong person reads these threads possibly?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

ferks012 said:


> Also I was wondering could it hurt us if the wrong person reads these threads possibly?


Possibly. I cringe every time it gets bumped.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

ferks012 said:


> I ordered 5 boxes 3 weeks ago. I got 2 boxes in 7 days, another 2 in 8 days and the fifth box is somehwere running AMOK!! By the way the ones I recieved had cigars clearly written on both packages!! Also I was wondering could it hurt us if the wrong person reads these threads possibly?


YES!!!

Delete all your personal info immediatly!!!


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Delete all your personal info immediatly!!!


I didn't mean my particular circumstance....I mean a lot of the stuff we post on here with shipping and ordering issues even though we don't name sources I think it could affect us down the road??eep:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree. That's why I have my illegal alien friend order for me. If he gets in trouble, they'll just deport him.....

RED FLAG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I think in all probability no one will get in trouble for posting the occasional picture of habanos purchases.

Discussing purchasing practices is slightly more risky, not so much to the person but to the community as a whole. A few years ago there was apparently some guy on a cigar forum who discussed the manner in which his vendor sent cigars to him, and there was a big slough of seizures and folks getting very serious letters in the mail, more serious than the typical letters of seizure. In fact the government seemed to know how much money they had spent on whatever products they might have purchased.

All said and done, I think the key word here is to use a little _discretion_ in discussing habanos purchases.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think we should stop talking about it.

Agree???


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maybe PM's are in order---maybe not! I love this country....


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Myself has never made a purchase so I am not in the boat of getting in trouble. But if I was in the boat, I would probably not brag about my stash since I know only so much about the rest of the people on here. Why risk it???

Just my .02 cents


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

They want my CC's!?!? They can come and get them! MOLON LABE!!!:mischief:


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

When I first read this thread I had an order in from Switzerland and I was kinda worried. Everything showed up no problem. My box had been opened, but everything was there, including my little piece of chocolate.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Neil, there always open to boxes to inspect the cigars before shipping to you, I always get mine check before there leave the shop!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

If Erowid can run an online community... relax, fellas.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Neil, there always open to boxes to inspect the cigars before shipping to you, I always get mine check before there leave the shop!


Anyone here have a problem with there cigars being opened? And why?


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

I didn't have a problem with the box being opened. I figured customs opened them and wondered how they went through when they knew the contents. It makes sense that the retailer would check them before sending them overseas.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If I ask for my boxes to be inspected before shipping, which I often do, no problem. If I got a box that had been opened and there was either mold or the seals looked wrong, I'd be asking questions. The main brokers I buy from are just quick onsellers so mold should NOT be an issue. Just my 0.02c


----------

